# Hats off to Bikesdirect.com's customer service!!



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I bought a 2007 Motobecane Century Elite from Bikesdirect.com. I've got more than 5000 miles on the bike and in general I have been very happy with it. However, I had continual problems with the rear wheel after the first thousand miles or so. The wheel was a Ritchey WCS Protocol Pro with 20 bladed spokes. This wheelset on a bike at this price-point seemed like a really great deal at the time, but the rear turned out to be pretty unreliable (the front wheel was fine). I soldiered on and even had the wheel completely rebuilt with new nipples, but eventually a spoke pulled through the rim and that was that for that wheel.

At that point I contacted Bikesdirect.com's customer service. Even though I was slightly out of the warranty period, they arranged for Ritchey to take a look at the wheel. And I now have a brand new rear wheel to replace it! Even better, the wheel is the next generation version and fixes quite a number of design flaws in the original wheel. I'm hopeful that the 24 spoke version will turn out to be much more reliable.

So, many thanks to Bikesdirect.com customer service for taking care of me!


----------

